# Best commercially available swarm trap?



## duckcarver (Feb 24, 2016)

I am relatively new to beekeeping and seeking to increase my hives, so I do not have used boxes available for trapping. I purchased two swarm traps from Beevac last spring. While happy with them, I would like to deploy 10-15 traps this spring. I have searched, but haven't located other commercially available traps of similar quality and design. Looking to purchase, rather than build, additional traps. Can anyone recommend any alternative traps?


----------



## duckcarver (Feb 24, 2016)

I would like to purchase the traps before the holidays to get them painted and ready before I turn to other woodenware.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I use my standard brood chambers. 1/4" or 3/8" plywood screwed on for top and bottom, metal entrance disk. Propolis and beeswax painted inside. You will have to make them or hire it out. Then you are not buying, making or storing a separate appliance. They can be used as a brood chamber. The brown one was an old eight frame hive I bought for $6. Buy used or Budget boxes on sale.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

+1 with Odfrank, keep specialty equipment to a minimum. A heat gun or hairdryer will melt wax and propolis to add that "homey" smell in a few places.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

One of the club members showed me how they mix propolis and everclear then paint it on the insides of bee boxes. They told me that it is sort of a natural disinfectant plus it gives them that used smell. Waterproofs the inside of the box and then the bees spend less time sealing it because it's already sealed. 

I'm trying it myself. Not sure it'll attract swarms but it's better than nothing.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

It would be worth getting hive bodies for lures. After all , the bees you catch need something to live in.

Regarding aunt betty's method of putting propolis in a hive, it may be the most effective thing you do. 

Personally I just melt a lot of it on the inside and spread it with a putty knife. It melts nicely with a propane torch.

Often you will get bees in freshly propolised boxes without swarm lure. With good swarm lure its very effective. Also a good dose of smelly old wax smeared inside on a large part of the box helps. 

And use swarm lure also !


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Craigslist. My odds of getting swarms (20-30 per season) were dramatically increased with minimal work and out of pocket expenses. Fuel and time does add up fast when checking multiple EMPTY traps.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr beeman


> Craigslist. My odds of getting swarms (20-30 per season) were dramatically increased with minimal work and out of pocket expenses. Fuel and time does add up fast when checking multiple EMPTY traps.


To the point you made about gas not being free. I have countered this a bit by picking on relitives. I placed a trap somewhere where my relitive will frequent fairly often and they will look for me once in a while and call me if there is any action at the trap. I still have the gas to place them and then the gas to bait them once in march and then they just sit there forever unless the bees move in and then I get a call. My relitives love me and don't seem to mind and it does help spred your traps out. 
Hope this helps.
gww


----------



## jayhawkdoug (Mar 2, 2014)

Can you explain the propolis and wax painting method. Thanks


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

If I have to use new boxes as swarm traps I place some propolis & wax in the new box then melt it in with a heat gun or hairdryer. I particularly like some near the entrance but not massive amounts, just enough of an "air freshener" that reminds the of home.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

On the propolis painting ... throughout the beekeeping season, I keep a mason jar where I add scraped off propolis from frame rests, etc. To this I add isopropyl rubbing alcohol 91%. Allow it to sit in the sun and shake it occasionally. Add more alcohol as needed. This will make a tincture/slurry - I paint this mixture on the inside of swarm traps made from new wood. The alcohol will evaporate off, leaving the lived in smell from the propolis.

PAHunter62


----------



## swarmtrap (Jan 14, 2017)

on the videos i always watch about it they swear by lemon grass oil, its not to awful expensive and its something i will try very soon and hope it will help


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

You can buy the fiber pots and mount them on a piece of plywood. Bees seem to like the wood fiber more than plywood.
http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/product/western-pulp-round-pots/containers
Less than $5 each.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Buy cedar eight frame deep boxes. (Put medium frames in them if you use mediums.) Use old cedar fence pickets or "one by" cedar lumber, not plywood, for the top and bottom. Make the top telescoping and cut a notch in the telescoping lip in the middle of the back for the piece of wood that you will use to hang the trap. Drill a 1 1/4" hole a couple of inches from the bottom. Screw on a metal entrance disk as Ollie suggested. Put in one old drawn comb toward the back and seven foundationless frames. Use lemongrass oil or Mannlake's swarm attractant.


----------

